#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Αποστακτήριο τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης

## Pappos

Μετά από καιρό και σεβαστό χρόνο, όπως επίσης και προσωπικά μηνύματα επιθετικά κατά των ΤΕΙ κατέληξα στα εξής συμπεράσματα:


Τα ΤΕΙ ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση.Το επίπεδο αν όχι στο σύνολο σε μερικά μαθήματα (δυναμική κατασκευών, οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, κ.α.) έχει πλησιάσει αρκετά αυτών των πολυτεχνείων, βέβαια στο σύνολο θέλουν ακόμα αρκετή δουλειά, αλλά όπως είπα αρχίζει μια νέα εποχή για τα ΤΕΙ και μερικά ιδρύματα προσπαθούν με κόπο και αρκετές δυσκολίες να φτάσουν το επίπεδο των ΑΕΙ.Σαφώς και υπάρχει διαφορά στο θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο, αλλά με την εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα που πραγματοποιείται (σε όποιο βαθμό πραγματοποιείται) βοηθάει στην καλύτερη θεωρητική κατάρτιση.Υπάρχουν μαθήματα που θα ήτανε καλό να υπήρχαν και στα ΤΕΙ.Υπάρχει διακριτικός ρόλος αυτών των ΤΕΙ με τα ΑΕΙ. Το πρώτο με κατάλληλη και προσαρμοσμένη θεωρητική κατάρτιση βοηθάει ή αν θέλετε συμπληρώνει την ήδη καταρτισμένη θεωρία του δεύτερου και ολοκληρωμένου μηχανικού.
 Από τότε που τελείωσα μέχρι και σήμερα διαβάζω, ενημερώνομαι και παρακολουθώ τις τρέχουσες εξελίξεις γιατί πολύ απλά το ΤΕΙ δεν μου τις παρείχε και σε σύγκριση με τους συναδέλφους των ΑΕΙ κατάλαβα τότε πόσο πίσω σε μερικά θέματα είμαι. Για να καλύψω λοιπόν αυτό το κενό αναγκάστηκα και διάβασα τις σημειώσεις ελληνικών και ξένων ιδρυμάτων στο θέμα των στατικών και στις δομοστατικές κατασκευές. Θέλω να τονίσω ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια διαβάζω μόνο για κτιριακά έργα. (Ανάλυση κυρίως, προσομοιώσεις κατασκευών, πεπερασμένα στοιχεία, και καθαρή στατική)

Μετά από 4 χρόνια προσωπικού αγώνα (έπειτα από την κτίση του πτυχίου) μπορώ να πω ότι κατάφερα και κάπως κάλυψα τις απορίες και τα κενά που είχα. Έχω ακόμα πολλές απορίες και κενά πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά με συνεχή διάβασμα και μελέτη καλύπτω όλο και περισσότερο έδαφος. Τελευταία δεν με καλύπτει η ελληνική βιβλιογραφία και καταφεύγω στην ξένη (Γερμανική κυρίως αλλά και άλλων χωρών).

Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικά το επίπεδο των ΤΕΙ που δυστυχώς σε σχέση με των ΑΕΙ είναι κατώτερο. Θα επιθυμούσα να είναι όπως τα ξένα ΤΕΙ (βλέπε Γερμανία) που έχουν καλύτερη κατάρτιση πάνω στο αντικείμενο που εξειδικεύονται. 

Δεν εμπλέκω και ούτε θέλω, τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα τα οποία είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο κάτω από τις διαφορές ίντριγκες  που στήνονται από τον κρατικό μηχανισμό και όχι μόνο. Δεν επιθυμώ να με βλέπουν οι συνάδελφοι των ΑΕΙ σαν αγκάθι ούτε σαν αντίπαλο, αλλά θα ήθελα κατανόηση για το υπάρχον σύστημα και την τωρινή κατάσταση όπως αυτή σήμερα υπάρχει. Θεωρώ τους συναδέλφους των ΑΕΙ πραγματικούς συναδέλφους και στην μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου έμαθα από αυτούς αλλά και έδειξα σε αυτούς.

Από εδώ στο forum πάντα θα υπάρχουν ματιές κακόβουλες αλλά και καλοπροαίρετες. Επιθυμώ στο σύνολό τους και όχι μόνο από εδώ του forum, να γίνουν όλες καλοπροαίρετες. Μεγάλη μερίδα ευθύνης είναι η εισαγωγή από τα ΤΕΛ και αναγκαστικά το επίπεδο πέφτει ακόμα κατακόρυφα. Ίσως αν ήτανε όπως στην Γερμανία (μόνο με απολυτήριο λυκείου) να είχαμε καλύτερο επίπεδο. Έτυχε σε παράδοση να κάνουμε μητρωκή στατική και ο καθηγητής να αναγκαστεί να αφιερώσει 4 παραδόσεις για τους πίνακες (πράξεις με πίνακες, ορίζουσες κ.ο.κ.).

Τέλος θα επιθυμούσα την συναδελφικότητα όλων για την κοινή πορεία στην αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων του κλάδου μας καθώς επίσης και την κατανόηση για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν τα ΤΕΙ. Επιθυμώ την στήριξη των συναδέλφων των ΑΕΙ και όχι την περιφρόνηση και τον πόλεμο που κάνουν ορισμένοι. Επιθυμώ την βοήθεια τους και την στήριξή τους. Αν υπάρχει καλή βούληση μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και να φτιάξουν για το μέλλον γερά θεμέλια για τις μελλοντικές κατασκευές και μεγάλα έργα στην Ελλάδα. 

Έπειτα από πολλά χρόνια και φτάνοντας σε κάποιο καλό θα έλεγα θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο δίνοντας προσωπική μάχη για να μάθω αυτά που δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω από την σχολή μου κατέληξα σε όλα τα παραπάνω. Προσπάθησα να γίνω όσο μπορώ κατανοητός και να πω αυτά τα οποία κατέληξα με ειλικρίνεια.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------

george66, mred-akias, Samdreamth, Theo, Xάρης

----------


## cna

Το κείμενο αυτό θα έπρεπε να μπει στο πάνθεον των δηλώσεων της χρονιάς. Χωρίς υπερβολή αποτελεί το απόσταγμα του πόνου όλων των αποφοίτων ΤΕΙ που τόλμησαν να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το επάγγελμα το οποίο σπούδασαν.

----------

Pappos

----------


## Pappos

(Το αν συνέχισα τις σπουδές μου στο εξωτερικό δεν έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το παραπάνω κείμενο και να μην ληφθεί υπόψη για τυχόν επιπλέον θεωρητική κατάρτιση)

----------


## Evan

είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση να συνεχίζεις το διάβασμα μετά το πτυχίο. Γιατί μήπως εγώ, με πτυχίο ΑΕΙ και MSc δεν διαβάζω paper, βιβλία κλπ συνέχεια; ;Άμα θες να γίνεις καλός μηχανικός θα γίνεις.

----------


## JTB

Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι βέβαια, με όλους τους συναδέλφους ΠΕ ή ΤΕ, πρέπει να έχεις και τη δυνατότητα για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο... Δηλαδή αν δουλεύεις με το ωράριο που ξέρουμε ότι έχει το εργοτάξιο μεγάλου έργου αν είσαι σε μεγάλη εταιρία και έχεις 1-2 κουτσούβελα, σιγά μη σου μείνει ώρα για διάβασμα... Θέλει λίγο άνεση, πως να το κάνουμε... Εγώ επειδή είμαι της κατηγορίας "ανάπηρος" στο σχέδιο, ασχολήθηκα αμέσως με Η/Υ και CAD και rendering για να καλύψω αυτό το πολύ βασικό κενό... Αν το χρειαζόμουν σήμερα θα ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το ξεκινήσω... λόγω χρόνου βέβαια.. Ηδη, βλέπω πως η πρόοδος με τα νέα προγράμματα και τις νέες δυνατότητες είναι πολύ μικρότερη από εκείνα τα χρόνια που με έβρισκε το ξημέρωμα στον υπολογιστή διαβάζοντας και δοκιμάζοντας...

----------

